# Prince Hall Monument



## cambridgemason (Jun 22, 2009)

just to let any Prince Hall Masons in Texas know that on September 12th, 2009 the City of Cambridge, and the Grand Lodge of Prince Hall Of Massachusetts will be revealing the Prince Hall Monument.  If anyone is interested I will be in attendance and can post some pics. It will be placed only a few years away from the Washington Elm, the location where George Washington took command of the Continental Army.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh nice! I look forward to seeing those pics!


----------

